# Chipset realtek rtl8812bu



## Sebastião Ferreira (Jun 13, 2021)

Alguém usa o adaptador rtl88x2bu realtek? O freebsd13 não reconhece o driver.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 14, 2021)

Hung wa yok ta


----------



## Vull (Jun 14, 2021)

Não, eu não acho que haja algum driver freebsd para esse. 

Você pode verificar este link.

Em vez disso, sugiro que você procure um dispositivo USB sem fio.

Você também pode achar este link útil, já que poucas pessoas aqui falam português.


----------



## Crivens (Jun 14, 2021)

The language used here should be english. You may use a translator page, you may not expect everybody else to use one.
This thread will not go anywhere after this start.


----------

